

Twitter via an irc channel - r11t
http://code.google.com/p/tircd/

======
tdavis
We have now come full circle. Next week: learn how to cut out Twitter
entirely, and just _use IRC_! IRC is poised to be "the next Twitter", so get
in early and be cool later!

------
sjs382
I'd kind of like to see the reverse. A bot that posts twitter posts (by a
group of users) to IRC. If it already exists, great. Otherwise, I'll whip
something up later. :)

~~~
thwarted
By a group of users? You mean the people you are following? From the page
posted:

    
    
       Getting your friend's status
    
       When users you follow update their status, it will
       be sent to the channel as a message from them. 
       @replies are also sent to the channel as messages.

~~~
sjs382
Well, no, not exactly. I don't want to run an IRCd. I want it to output to a
specific channel on a public network. I think I've found something, just
haven't played with it yet.

